# Should I be an EMT or emergency room technician?



## quebebran (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I want to be an emergency room technician or work on an ambulance as an EMT. Either way you need an EMT-B certification which I am about to have (hopefully). What are pros and cons of each? Anyone ever tried both? What did you prefer? I am so confused! I like the hospital setting, but I also like the drama and excitement working in the field...the field is more physically demanding though...


----------



## Thindian (Oct 22, 2009)

Field - Code 3
ER - Code Brown, Code Yellow


----------



## Summit (Oct 22, 2009)

Thindian said:


> Field - Code Brown, Code Yellow, SSM
> ER - Code Brown, Code Yellow, Hot Nurses



fixed


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Oct 22, 2009)

quebebran said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to be an emergency room technician or work on an ambulance as an EMT. Either way you need an EMT-B certification which I am about to have (hopefully). What are pros and cons of each? Anyone ever tried both? What did you prefer? I am so confused! I like the hospital setting, but I also like the drama and excitement working in the field...the field is more physically demanding though...


Depends. What do you want be when you grow up?


----------



## atropine (Oct 22, 2009)

niether don't work for peanuts, get your fire academy and get picked by an FD


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 26, 2009)

> the field is more physically demanding though



don't know about that. all those pts end up in an ER, so.. 

I loved working in an ER. you really get to see a lot of action. 
Its worth it. 

but they are right, depends on what route you take.


----------



## thedawg6 (Oct 26, 2009)

The ER techs in my hospital tend to be pt transport.  They don't really do anything other than take pts being admitted to their room.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 26, 2009)

Neither get your associates degree and be a paramedic.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 26, 2009)

operating room tech instead


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2009)

EMTRob said:


> don't know about that. all those pts end up in an ER, so..
> 
> I loved working in an ER. you really get to see a lot of action.
> Its worth it.
> ...



It's a different kind of demanding. You're not carrying people up many stairs or through impossibly high grass ( And yes, I encountered that last week at my IFT job..) but in the ER it seems they have many many many patients to take care of and their moving of patients seems very repitive and they seem to be buzzing all day while I'm napping in the truck


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 26, 2009)

Thindian said:


> Field - Code 3
> ER - Code Brown, Code Yellow



  You need to be careful about putting out information that broad brushes a particular profession and what is required in said profession. Not all ER Techs are CNA's or have job descriptions that require them to clean up after patients. In five years I have had way less contact with the above in the ER than I have had in the field. If your running with a 911 service your seeing and dealing with alot more of the above on a more frequent basis. If your IFT I know what you have to deal with because almost every patient we get from the outside care facilities comes preloaded with a BM or at least the residue of the last BM.

  You see as tech its my job to make sure the RN's tow the line and have their patients as tolerable as possible before I preform my duties. This comes with experience and time on the job, does it always work, no and when needed I jump in and get the job done. If poop and pee and all the other fine things that come with this profession are objectionable to a  prospective provider then I strongly urge them to find another way to make a living.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it depends on where you want to go with your career. I loved the idea of working at the hospital I did my rotation at, but it wont get me anywhere towards my paramedic. And as that is my goal, its my priority in working places that will get me there. 




thedawg6 said:


> The ER techs in my hospital tend to be pt transport.  They don't really do anything other than take pts being admitted to their room.



I shadowed an ER tech during my ed rotation. We never sat down in ten hours. She was in on everything and doing everything. Aside from stocking up rooms and transporting pts, she assisted on just about everything. Did 12 leads and anything else you can think of. :wacko:


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 26, 2009)

quebebran said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to be an emergency room technician or work on an ambulance as an EMT. Either way you need an EMT-B certification which I am about to have (hopefully). What are pros and cons of each? Anyone ever tried both? What did you prefer? I am so confused! I like the hospital setting, but I also like the drama and excitement working in the field...the field is more physically demanding though...



 It might help to know where you are and what you plan on doing in the future. The ER tech position is different in every hospital and may require you to have more than just your basic. There are also some that only require you to have BLS and health care provider CPR. Most ER managers are going to want to see some background in patient care preferably in the EMS setting but that's not always the case. There are way more applicants than there are positions but the turnover is high due to people moving on to bigger and better things.

 You will find the ER offers the benefit of constant education and if you show interest there is always someone willing to teach you something new. You will be  involved in the treatment of more patients in one twelve hour shift in the ER than you will in a month in the field. Of course call volume differs from agency to agency but you get the point. In the ER you will have the chance to assist with and preform procedures that are well above what you might do in the field at the basic level and at times the medic level. 

  My background is Fire/EMS in the first in 911 setting and at the present time I prefer my tech job to working in the field. I just don't find the same thrill I once did running calls in the field. This leads to one of the con's of working on the inside. You will find if you work in the field that the expectations you place on your fellow providers will usually not be realized. After working with RN's,PA's and MD's in the ER you will look at the outside differently,not to shed a negative light on outside providers but you should be aware of this. i do know plenty of people including myself that have done both and have learned to keep things in perspective,realizing the differences in the two settings. 

  As far as drama and excitement well lets go back to my question to you,where are you looking to get a tech job. A level three ER in a rural community is going to offer a different experience than a level one in a large urban setting. The urban setting will often come with a diverse patient base offering plenty of drama and excitement. At my level one facility when I work on the adult side I prefer the 1900-0730 shift on the weekends,if you want drama and excitement that's the place to be. On the other hand you will find the smaller rural hospital might offer more in the way of unstabilized trauma being your the closest ER to an accident scene. Most of our real messy traumas go direct to the OR where in a level two or below setting you will get these patients then offer treatment to stabilize them enough to be transferred to a level one facility. 

 The tech position offers so much in the way of advanced training and education. If you combine it with a good courses in school you will have a strong foundation for your future in emergency medicine.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2009)

Thindian said:


> Field - Code 3
> ER - Code Brown, Code Yellow



Keep in mind, Code Brown and Code Yellow doesn't run the likely hood of killing you in a fiery crash like going Code 3 does.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 26, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I think it depends on where you want to go with your career. I loved the idea of working at the hospital I did my rotation at, but it wont get me anywhere towards my paramedic. And as that is my goal, its my priority in working places that will get me there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Why would you think working as tech would not help you in reaching your goal of paramedic. Half the techs I have worked with went on to being medics and considered their tech experience as a benefit while they were in medic school. Just knowing how to function in the hospital setting will be helpful when it comes time for your clinical rotations. I would encourage any perspective medic to tech if they could possibly fit it into their schedule,even an on call position would help you greatly just in the education you pick up from working with higher level providers. Many ER people have worked as medics and having access to such knowledge presents an outstanding educational experience that would go well with any medic program.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> Why would you think working as tech would not help you in reaching your goal of paramedic. Half the techs I have worked with went on to being medics and considered their tech experience as a benefit while they were in medic school. Just knowing how to function in the hospital setting will be helpful when it comes time for your clinical rotations. I would encourage any perspective medic to tech if they could possibly fit it into their schedule,even an on call position would help you greatly just in the education you pick up from working with higher level providers. Many ER people have worked as medics and having access to such knowledge presents an outstanding educational experience that would go well with any medic program.



I wasn't saying that it would hinder me. I loved the hospital setting. But I have to have a year of field time as an EMT and sponsorship just to get into medic school. I can't get that at a hospital. (from my understanding)


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 26, 2009)

I just wanted others to know there are great benefits to be had working as a tech while your advancing your education even if its only one shift a month.  Unless your with a hospital based agency where you have a dual role as a tech that also works on a rig you would not be able to use the ER time as credit for your year. As a fellow WA state provider I feel your pain and having been a certified provider at some level for ten years I have more than my fair share of complaints about how WA DOH runs their programs both for EMS and hospital providers. Have you had any luck finding an agency to work with? I may have a few options if your having trouble.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 26, 2009)

Loved the time I spent in the ER.  All the ER techs disappeared when medic stidents showed up.  We did their jobs.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> Loved the time I spent in the ER.  All the ER techs disappeared when medic stidents showed up.  We did their jobs.



 I really enjoy having students of all levels shadow me, most of the time I get EMT or CNA students. I'm sure the charge RN would love to know their techs are dumping their work onto students. It does show initiative when students are willing to jump in and help out and believe me it doesn't go unnoticed. As a medic student most tech duties are just review of your basic skills. Most of the time our medic students work with an RN and end up doing all their work but they are in for the hands on so its all good. A student who spends their whole shift acting like a tool sitting at the nurses station telling us about how they are going to save the world offers no educational benefit what so ever. On the other hand I would caution any student in for clinical time not to be a know it all because that will also be noticed and could end up hurting you in the long run.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> I just wanted others to know there are great benefits to be had working as a tech while your advancing your education even if its only one shift a month.  Unless your with a hospital based agency where you have a dual role as a tech that also works on a rig you would not be able to use the ER time as credit for your year. As a fellow WA state provider I feel your pain and having been a certified provider at some level for ten years I have more than my fair share of complaints about how WA DOH runs their programs both for EMS and hospital providers. Have you had any luck finding an agency to work with? I may have a few options if your having trouble.



Sending you a PM.


----------



## Thindian (Oct 26, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> You need to be careful about putting out information that broad brushes a particular profession and what is required in said profession. Not all ER Techs are CNA's or have job descriptions that require them to clean up after patients. In five years I have had way less contact with the above in the ER than I have had in the field. If your running with a 911 service your seeing and dealing with alot more of the above on a more frequent basis. If your IFT I know what you have to deal with because almost every patient we get from the outside care facilities comes preloaded with a BM or at least the residue of the last BM.
> 
> You see as tech its my job to make sure the RN's tow the line and have their patients as tolerable as possible before I preform my duties. This comes with experience and time on the job, does it always work, no and when needed I jump in and get the job done. If poop and pee and all the other fine things that come with this profession are objectionable to a  prospective provider then I strongly urge them to find another way to make a living.


My poor attempt at humor was in no way intended to be a serious statement. I have nothing but respect for ER Techs, since most of them do more and know more than I do. It's a tougher job with much less down time. Not to mention you guys get paid more. I've got a buddy on these forums who's an ER Tech, and he recently got a couple bad code brown days in a row so I was just yanking his chain. Didn't mean to offend, I apologize :blush:


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 26, 2009)

Thindian said:


> My poor attempt at humor was in no way intended to be a serious statement. I have nothing but respect for ER Techs, since most of them do more and know more than I do. It's a tougher job with much less down time. Not to mention you guys get paid more. I've got a buddy on these forums who's an ER Tech, and he recently got a couple bad code brown days in a row so I was just yanking his chain. Didn't mean to offend, I apologize :blush:



 Roger that,no appology needed. I just want to make sure that we are sharing helpful and reliable information with the others who may not know what our various jobs require. We all know you field guys have the tough job.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 27, 2009)

ER Tech = nurses b i t c h.  you will do everything they don't want too, are paid poorly, and there tends to be more nurses then techs.  and you are the b i t c h for all of them, but you will learn how to do a lot of things.

EMT = society's b i t c h.  you will get called to things that make your head hurt, you will be a taxi cab, but you will occasionally get to treat a sick patient.  and you will get paid poorly, but not as bad a a tech.  and you will subjected to working in all type of environments, some gross, some really gross, and it's just you and your partner and maybe a medic depending on the call.

If nursing is in your future, become an ER tech.  it is experience that will be invaluable to you in your career.  

if not, become an EMT


----------



## eveningsky339 (Oct 27, 2009)

DrParasite said:


> ER Tech = nurses b i t c h.  you will do everything they don't want too, are paid poorly, and there tends to be more nurses then techs.  and you are the b i t c h for all of them, but you will learn how to do a lot of things.
> 
> EMT = society's b i t c h.  you will get called to things that make your head hurt, you will be a taxi cab, but you will occasionally get to treat a sick patient.  and you will get paid poorly, but not as bad a a tech.  and you will subjected to working in all type of environments, some gross, some really gross, and it's just you and your partner and maybe a medic depending on the call.
> 
> ...



I know a couple of ER techs.  Initially they were doing dirty work, but as they gained experience and earned the trust of the ER staff, they did a little bit of everything-- bandaging wounds, EKGs, some were even called in when a nurse called in sick.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 27, 2009)

DrParasite said:


> ER Tech = nurses b i t c h. you will do everything they don't want too, are paid poorly, and there tends to be more nurses then techs. and you are the b i t c h for all of them, but you will learn how to do a lot of things.
> 
> EMT = society's b i t c h. you will get called to things that make your head hurt, *you will be a taxi cab,* but you will occasionally get to treat a sick patient. and *you will get paid poorly, but not as bad a a tech*. and you will subjected to working in all type of environments, some gross, some really gross, and it's just you and your partner and maybe a medic depending on the call.
> 
> ...


 
Hospital ED Technician:  
Decent pay, good benefits and paid CEUs and/or college credits.  
Nursing or other medical career tuition may be paid in full at some hospitals.  
A wealth of resources to learn from and not just another burnt out EMT in the back of a truck with a bad attitude towards patient care.  
You will find that in the ED they do offer treatment and not just a speedy cab ride to the hospital.   
If you are in it for the patient care aspect, ED Tech would be a better choice.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 27, 2009)

You might not have to choose right away. A few people in my department get paid as ER techs and also volunteer on 911 calls. That's a huge time committment, but it might be nice if you're trying to decide between nursing and prehospital.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 27, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Hospital ED Technician:
> Decent pay, good benefits and paid CEUs and/or college credits.
> Nursing or other medical career tuition may be paid in full at some hospitals.
> A wealth of resources to learn from and not just another burnt out EMT in the back of a truck with a bad attitude towards patient care.
> ...



+1. Also consider that you can schedule school around ED shifts much easier than EMS field shifts. There's no holdover or mandatory OT in general. No rotating schedules where you're working different days every week. Some EMS agencies change everyone's schedule every 6 months or so. 

At the very least you have a stable job, with decent working conditions and no office politics to deal with while you work on getting hired at your dream dept. Some have chosen to work in the field, and then find it difficult to impossible to continue their education when their jobs keeps holding them late, calling them in during their days off, not willing to change the schedule to allow attendance for school.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Depending on what you want to go into, I'd suggest different routes.
I'm planning on going for nursing, so this is the perfect job for me.
If you wanted to go for Medic, I'd suggest getting a job in the field first. Fire could go either way. One of my coworkers wants to go for fire and he's a tech. I think field experience might benefit a little bit more though, I dunno.....

Like someone mentioned, you're the nurse's, uh, "helper"... hehehe

As an ED tech, my job duties generally include stocking the rooms, drawing blood, doing 12 lead EKG's, doing different diagnostic tests with urine, and some with blood, charting vitals, setting up for procedures, transporting patients, some procedures- wound, eye, and ear irrigation, foley catheters, suture and staple removal, and upon approval, starting IV saline locks, basically just helping out with whatever needs to get done.

Personally, I love my job. I am so grateful to be working at a teaching hospital- everyone is so used to students and people asking questions, so most of the docs and nurses are really cool about answering pharmacology questions, most MD's answer my EKG questions, and everything. I love soaking up the info.

Either way, you'll get some good experience- even on granny transports.

Sometimes I wish I worked in the field, yet other days I think of how much I love my job.  Yes I have to deal with code brown and yellow but thats all part of what I do.

RE: school... We do self scheduling so it is very flexible, however, there are certain requirements (every other weekend, at least 3 mon or fri's per sched).  But management is very receptive of school schedules, as most techs are in school.

Let me know if you have any questions about being an ED tech.  I know its different at each hospital but I can give you a basic "day in the life of" story.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 28, 2009)

DrParasite said:


> ER Tech = nurses b i t c h.  you will do everything they don't want too, are paid poorly, and there tends to be more nurses then techs.  and you are the b i t c h for all of them, but you will learn how to do a lot of things.
> 
> EMT = society's b i t c h.  you will get called to things that make your head hurt, you will be a taxi cab, but you will occasionally get to treat a sick patient.  and you will get paid poorly, but not as bad a a tech.  and you will subjected to working in all type of environments, some gross, some really gross, and it's just you and your partner and maybe a medic depending on the call.
> 
> ...



   I must have a better than average tech job when I compare it to the information you offer up. I have to ask have you ever worked as a tech or are you going on experience you gained on a clinical shift or second hand from someone who worked it in the ER? I'm just curious. At the level one where I work the nurse to tech ratio is about 5/1, it can be more depending on the shift but you also need to be available for the PA's,MD's the unit secretary and anyone from the specialty services (Trauma,RT,Ortho). Many people are not able to multi task in a fast paced often stressful environment and will consider the work load abusive when to be honest its all part of the job. A good tech can do many things at once and make it look like a walk in the park,its not a job for everyone thats for sure.

  Our nurses for the most part are very careful about pushing their less than desirable tasks off on the techs. Most of our nurses know if they overly abuse or get on a techs bad side we might not be "available" to help when they have those special tasks (code browns and such). Plus many nurses are former techs and know how to play the game. I am treated very well by all the ER team and because I have some time in I have learned how to make the system work for me not against me.  

 As far as pay goes you are way off and should be careful in the future about spreading information you may be unsure of or are unable to source. I don't know of any hospital that pays ER techs less than field basics. In some ER's they have CNA or PCTs that may make less but they don't do the procedures that techs with EMT training and an EMS backround do on a daily basis. In my region of the country EMT B's start at 9.00-10.00,Intermediates a buck  higher and medics a buck or two higher than that. We start techs at 13.00 plus shift differentials for evenings and nights so you have the potential of coming in off the street and making 15.00 to start,not bad when you figure in benefits and some other perks . After five years with night shift differential I currently make 17.27. The last job I applied for on the outside was as a PMA (paramedic assistant) making 10.50. The last tech I know that went full time with AMR after medic school started out at 15.00.  Like 46 young said the flexibility in most ER's scheduling works to the benefit of students. You have many more patient contacts per shift and will many times find yourself doing things that you would never be able to do in the field. You wont spend your shift sitting in a rig posted at Burger King listening to your senior medic complain about how much his job sucks. In the ER you will find plenty of very talented and highly motivated people that are always willing to share knowledge with those that show an interest in learning. 

 As far as preparing you for the field I can tell you that in the last five years I have seen more techs become medics than RN's or MD's. I am not saying that they don't plan on continuing their climb up the ladder but going medic is a popular choice and almost everyone that has done it would agree that working as a tech is a great help when your going thru school.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 28, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> I must have a better than average tech job when I compare it to the information you offer up. I have to ask have you ever worked as a tech or are you going on experience you gained on a clinical shift or second hand from someone who worked it in the ER?


well, you must have worked better places than anywhere in the north east.  and no, I never worked as a tech, I couldn't handle the pay cut (despite the nursing director trying to convince me otherwise).  but my best friend is an ER tech, and I work for a hospital, so am a little familiar with hospitals and how much each job is.


Level1pedstech said:


> As far as pay goes you are way off and should be careful in the future about spreading information you may be unsure of or are unable to source. I don't know of any hospital that pays ER techs less than field basics. In some ER's they have CNA or PCTs that may make less but they don't do the procedures that techs with EMT training and an EMS backround do on a daily basis.


most ER techs don't need to be EMTs.  they are PCTs, with a little more training to be ER techs.  but again, anyone can be trained to be a ER tech, no state wide or nation wide cert is required.

btw, I just started a new job as an EMT, and am starting at $18.15.  I am pretty sure most ER techs don't start out anywhere near that.  But again, my information is waaaay of and I am only spreading information that I am unsure of and unable to source


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 28, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> In some ER's they have CNA or PCTs that may make less but they don't do the procedures that techs with EMT training and an EMS backround do on a daily basis.


 
We like to move our CNAs or PCTs to the ED if they want the job and EMT-B is not required. PCTs do phlebotomy, EKGs, vital signs on various patients and a full range of patient care as well as CPR. It takes quite a bit to get some EMTs up to speed for the fast pace of the hospital environment and the teamwork that goes with it. We know the CNAs and PCTs won't be squeamish about certain patient care aspects of the job. Some EMTs hired as ED Technicians don't make it through their orientation shift especially if they don't know what to expect in the many situations and disease processes they will see. Usually a well placed sheet during transport in an ambulance can shelter them from some realities. 



DrParasite said:


> btw, I just started a new job as an EMT, and am starting at $18.15. I am pretty sure most ER techs don't start out anywhere near that. But again, my information is waaaay of and I am only spreading information that I am unsure of and unable to source


 
It is hard to compare pay between those that work in EMS with those that work in a hospital. The ED technician working 36 hours per week may make as much as you do working 48 to 56 hours. As well, you have to calculate benefits. If you have to pay for your own insurance and only get a week's vacation, that isn't much compared to what they can get at a hospital. If one has education goals and would like it paid for, that again is a plus and an expense they may not have to worry about.

However, you are correct in that many hospitals do prefer PCTs which is a CNA with many more hours of education/skills to which an EMT doesn't come close. If the national phlebotomy cert is required, that is another 150 hours if it isn't included in the PCT program. Some PCT programs are longer than the Paramedic training in some states. CNAs and PCTs can command a very decent wage depending on where they choose to work.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 29, 2009)

DrParasite said:


> well, you must have worked better places than anywhere in the north east.  and no, I never worked as a tech, I couldn't handle the pay cut (despite the nursing director trying to convince me otherwise).  but my best friend is an ER tech, and I work for a hospital, so am a little familiar with hospitals and how much each job is.
> most ER techs don't need to be EMTs.  they are PCTs, with a little more training to be ER techs.  but again, anyone can be trained to be a ER tech, no state wide or nation wide cert is required.
> 
> btw, I just started a new job as an EMT, and am starting at $18.15.  I am pretty sure most ER techs don't start out anywhere near that.  But again, my information is waaaay of and I am only spreading information that I am unsure of and unable to source



 Stellar work scoring a job working as an EMT at that rate but you have to admit that's way above average and only a very few ever will get anywhere near that rate at least as a basic. Im sure you have seen the threads about the rate of pay, if I had to pick a number I would say 10.00 per hour would be in the ball park for most EMT-B's when they start out. I hear you on the pay cut also, my teamster job is almost twice the pay per hour as my tech job. Im not in it for the money when I started five years ago I had planned on going to medic school,now its a way to keep in the game until our bonus baby starts school.

 I should have been careful throwing CNA's and PCT's into our discussion,I know quite well what they can and cannot do and have never looked down on our CNA's. I have trained CNA's that come into the ER from the floors and their skill set and duties are much different. However with some training most make fine techs and they love to do the jobs people from the field are not real crazy about like linens and stocking rooms. The most common observation I hear from the ER RN's is that many CNA's don't posses the critical thinking that is required to be a successful tech at least in the peds ER. Not that all EMT's do but it seems to be a more prevalent trait in field providers especially those at the medic level or that have spent some time in a 911 system. We don't use PCT's but I know the requirements are much the same as what is required to tech in my facility. Like everything else situations differ greatly from state to state but its all good.


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 29, 2009)

Our ER uses PCT's which can be either a CNA or a EMT-B/P.  We are all on the same pay scale, and have the same job.  The paramedics do it for the extra money, but their extra skills are not utilized.  I started on the floors, and after being floated to the ED a few times, I was asked to be put on their call list.  They are looking for hard workers who know the basics to accomplish the job at hand.


----------



## Empress Leo (May 8, 2011)

Damn. This thread has been pretty helpful to me in my brand new search and curiosity in areas beyond prehospice. I'm in Los Angeles and I have NEVER heard of pay beyond $13/hr unless you go to Vegas or the east coast. $18 is AMAZING! I'm considering ER tech as I am an EMT-B now and have been for about 3 mos. My company does IFT and honestly, I'm not really interested in working in the rig anymore. There are plenty hospitals around here so I guess I should start cold-calling? I don't even have a resume at all and didn't require one when I got my job. It took nothing at all for me to get the job I have now; I was hired as soon as I got my amb driver's license from DOT so I have no idea what it's like to even have to really prepare for an interview. I was just so happy to get out of retail where my checks were <$600. And here I thought I was doing great! Oh well. The worse thing that's ever happened to me is having to tell a pt we couldn't transport because she didn't have a way to get into her residence because the team who dropped her off forgot to grab her purse with her keys in it. That sucked!


----------



## sweetpete (May 9, 2011)

This line of work is one of the most fulfilling a person can find, whether in the field or in the ER (or any other part of the hospital, for that matter). I recommend trying both, field and hospital work.

Both have their ups/downs. You sound like you want to be a well balanced EMT. Which is why most (if not all) EMT schools have you do rotations on a box and in an ER.

When you get to those rotations.....HAVE FUN!!! Enjoy it!!! Ask questions, touch stuff (when you're allowed) Ask to do stuff, volunteer to do stuff!! I kept this attitude in all of my clinicals and ended being offered a couple jobs on top of making a decent "reputation" for myself and my school (and the fire department that I work for).

I love clinicals. Enjoy yours. Above all, maintain an open, respectful atmosphere between yourself and those you work/learn with. Everyone deserves respect in this field. Regardless of where you work or what you do.

Take care,
Pete


----------



## OFFROADMEDIC (May 11, 2011)

sweetpete said:


> This line of work is one of the most fulfilling a person can find, whether in the field or in the ER (or any other part of the hospital, for that matter). I recommend trying both, field and hospital work.
> 
> Both have their ups/downs. You sound like you want to be a well balanced EMT. Which is why most (if not all) EMT schools have you do rotations on a box and in an ER.
> 
> ...



By far the best advice I heard so far, some of the responses on here make me wonder why any of you do this job at all, the job dident choose you, you chose the job...

Life is what you make of it and if your not hapy ...move on..some people actually like doing this work!


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

OFFROADMEDIC said:


> ...some of the responses on here make me wonder why any of you do this job at all...



It pays my bills (barely).


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> It pays my bills (barely).



So why not find another line of work?


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> So why not find another line of work?



I am. I'm doing my nursing pre-reqs.


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I am. I'm doing my nursing pre-reqs.



Hey thats great and your option. But please don't make EMS look like a bad thing. I have made a very good living from EMS and will retire very nicely. However, I didn't choose EMS for the money so what ever the pay would have been fine with me. I love what I do.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Hey thats great and your option. But please don't make EMS look like a bad thing. I have made a very good living from EMS and will retire very nicely. However, I didn't choose EMS for the money so what ever the pay would have been fine with me. I love what I do.



Where did I make EMS "look like a bad thing?"

I said that I wouldn't recommend it to someone based on the low pay (among other things).


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Where did I make EMS "look like a bad thing?"
> 
> I said that I wouldn't recommend it to someone based on the low pay (among other things).



It just seems that most of your post are negative about the EMS profession. All I am trying to say is just because you have had a bad experience doesn't mean everyone will.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> It just seems that most of your post are negative about the EMS profession. All I am trying to say is just because you have had a bad experience doesn't mean everyone will.



Meh. 24s have made me jaded a bit; I'll admit that. I don't think I've posted anything that isn't true, though.


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Meh. 24s have made me jaded a bit; I'll admit that. I don't think I've posted anything that isn't true, though.



In South Carolina and Louisiana (I worked in both) the schedules are 12's on a 5 and 2 rotate. Average starting pay is 32K a year with full benefits. Some private companies pay more. You can also pick up tons of overtime by working sporting events, races and festivals. So you see, just because it is bad for you doesn't make it bad for everyone.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> In South Carolina and Louisiana (I worked in both) the schedules are 12's on a 5 and 2 rotate. Average starting pay is 32K a year with full benefits. Some private companies pay more. You can also pick up tons of overtime by working sporting events, races and festivals. So you see, just because it is bad for you doesn't make it bad for everyone.



I wouldnt say it's been bad, just far from ideal.


----------



## loves2(k)box84 (Jun 24, 2011)

*What about doing both?*

Hello all, new to this site somewhat and looking for some advice. I'm so green, it's hard to even know if I'm asking the right questions!

There were only a couple of posts from some of you that work both out in the field and as a tech and they were great to read. 

So my question is, it's ok to work as both? Anybody run into any problems scheduling shifts and that kind of thing? For example, the hospital wants you to come in d/t sick calls but you tell them you can't b/c you're supposed to work on the rig. Any conflicts of interest? 

I currently work as a housekeeper at a local hospital and I've been applying for ER tech and ER unit secretary jobs. However, I am also in nursing school and my long term goals are to work as an ER nurse AND hopefully something pre-hospital like flight nurse or critical care transport nurse (again, LONG term goal). With that said, I am also in the process of applying to become an EMT. I want OUT of housekeeping like you wouldn't believe. It was a great stepping stone and foot-in-the-door but I'm ready to graduate into something more appropriate for my career. I fell in love with nursing and with EMS, that's where my heart is!

I work on-call at the hospital so I pretty much dictate which days I want to work so I'm looking for another on-call/per diem position in the ED. Working that schedule helps as I can reduce my hours when school starts back up (I'm on summer break). 

So again, just looking for any advice/input on pros/cons of working both as an EMT and ER tech and possibly if anybody can honestly tell me if what I'm doing is crazy or not!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 24, 2011)

loves2(k)box84 said:


> Hello all, new to this site somewhat and looking for some advice. I'm so green, it's hard to even know if I'm asking the right questions!
> 
> There were only a couple of posts from some of you that work both out in the field and as a tech and they were great to read.
> 
> ...



I see no conflict of interest working in the ER and on the road. As long as the ems service isn't owned by another hospital, go for it. Plenty of folks around here work both.


----------

